# Dean resonators?



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

For those of you who aren't sick of me asking about various resonators--here it goes.

I was out today stopping by various music stores, and I even popped into a couple of pawn shops. One of them had a Dean resonator (metal body w/biscuit)

It sounded okay--but the strings were dead. The price was decent and included the case, but I didn't buy it. I may go back with a friend who does guitar tech stuff on his own, and he's worked on some of mine in the past. (That is, if he has any time.) Then I saw a new one at a store--same model--but almost twice the price without a case. I compared the two.

I didn't buy it because-
1-there was a bow to the neck, that wasn't serious & should be fixable with a truss rod--except the strings were heavier than the new one, and it was tuned a bit high (It was tuned standard.) I'm wondering if the heavy strings and high pitch might have damaged the neck (It looks like mahogany.) If I do go back--I want to go with this friend and see if they'll let him adjust the neck. I'd also want to loosen the strings. 
With new strings it should sound much better--the new one I tired sounded better--but the price was a bit higher than I can afford right now.

2-It was a pawn shop--so no store warranty or any thing like that. This may not be a problem--I've never had a problem with anything I've bought before.

3-It was a Dean--I'm leery of their stuff. 

So, while this probably isn't going to become my guitar, who knows. The neck should be fixable. New strings should help. The intonation sounded decent.

Anybody encounter Dean resonators before?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

An on-line buddy of mine has one of their copper resos and likes it just fine,no issues at all.
I haven't played it myself but this guy is a real gear hound so I trust his opinion.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks,
The copper resos are more expensive and look better made than the one I tried.

Oh well, I'm taking time to roll this one around. I'm not going to buy any guitar unless I'm convinced it's the right guitar, and it "speaks" to me. This one didn't speak to me, but maybe with the proper adjustments it would.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*nationals rule*

OK, I know there are folks who will say: "But you sell them, you can't be trusted!" Well, the first part is certainly true, but the second, doesn't necessarily follow!
ALL of the offshore instruments I've run across, regardless of modifications or upgrades are about 40-60% of the sound of a real National. Do I understand how this works? NO. After all, any decent auto-body man should be able make a steel bodied guitar. Why can't the Chinese (Koreans, Czec's, etc) get it right? 
But, honestly, they don't seem to be able to manage it.
Please!!!! Play a National before you decide. If you think you can be happy with a Dean/Epiphone/Regal/Continental/Fender/etc, then go ahead. ...... At least you will know!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you're trying to be helpful--and that your advice would be aimed at others as well, but as I have noted before I have played Nationals. I would love to have one, but it's not realistic that I will buy one.

Why not?

-Price--I can't afford them. 
-Also no matter how long I save up for one--there will always be other things I need the money for.
-Plus, it doesn't make sense for me to spend that much on a guitar. I'm not a professional musician. I play at home for fun, and sometimes at church.
-It wouldn't be my #1 guitar--and probably not even my #2 or #3 guitar. 
I can't see spending that much on a guitar given these criteria.

If I won one, or received one as a gift, or my income dramatically changed--sure.

And because I'll be using it to play for fun at home, it doesn't have to be the best. I also play classical for fun (I've taken 4 years of classical lessons in the past.) I still use the cheap student classical I got for Christmas when I started lessons. I love it--I know it's not the best classical out there--but I love the sound and I love playing it. It doesn't make sense for me to go out & spend a lot on a classical--no matter how nice it sounds and plays--because of what I use it for. I paid more for my electrics because they're the ones I play the most--and even those I got on sale, and none are that expensive compared to what I could have bought.

What I'm looking for in a resonator is a guitar that speaks to me, that it's my guitar--it's the right one for me. And it has to be one I can afford. I'm looking at sound, feel, cost, construction, and that speaking to me (not necessarily in that order.

So far I have a couple of candidates, but nothing definite yet. I'm not in a rush.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I was floored by a Gold Tone I tried at L&M. It was a third of the price of a National, but easily 80% of the tone.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've only seen Epi's & Dobros there.
The Epi's were nice except for the 6th string--they were out of intonation by about a whole tone. The Dobro was one of the more expensive Dobros, and out of my price range right now. But it was quite nice.


----------

